# First time here!



## Mand (May 19, 2009)

Hi all

I am the mother of a 12 year old son with type one. Just completed a successful pump trial and awaiting to hear from local health authority if my son is going to have his application for a pump accepted. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Northerner (May 19, 2009)

Hi Mand, and welcome to the group! Another potential pumper! Fingers crossed!


----------



## bev (May 19, 2009)

Hi Mand,
Welcome to the forum! My son is 11 and he really wants a pump - so let us know how you get on with it! Whereabouts do you live? We live in Wiltshire. How long has your son been diagnosed? Bev


----------



## Steff (May 19, 2009)

hi Mand and welcome


----------



## sasha1 (May 19, 2009)

Hi mand
welcome, this is a great forum, everyone really friendly. Just joined myself a couple of weeks ago.
Hope all goes well with the pump
Heidi


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome Mand


----------

